

Scientist postulates 4 aspects of 'humaniqueness' differentiating human and animal cognition - ingenium
http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2008/02/18/scientist_postulates_4_aspects_of_humaniqueness_differentiating_human_and_animal_cognition.html

======
bayareaguy
For those who just skim /newcomments, the four components from the article
are:

\- the ability to combine and recombine different types of information and
knowledge in order to gain new understanding

\- to apply the same “rule” or solution to one problem to a different and new
situation

\- to create and easily understand symbolic representations of computation and
sensory input

\- to detach modes of thought from raw sensory and perceptual input

